# Laptop Recommendations ?



## AJR (May 27, 2009)

I'm due for a new laptop and wonder if anyone can recommend  one.

I travel a lot and run Lightroom exclusively on the laptop with an external HD.  I'd love to be able to use a netbook with LR installed on the external drive, but I don't think the processing power or the screen would do the trick. 

Of course I want something tiny, light, powerful and with a suitable screen.  

Any Suggestions

AJR


----------



## kwdaves (May 27, 2009)

*This* looks promising.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 27, 2009)

I just picked up a Macbook 2.4 13" that is nice and small with a great screen, good power, 4GB of RAM and, oh yes, I am running Windows (Vista 64) on it too. Runs Lightroom like a champ on either OS. It is my first foray into the world of Mac but I tend to boot the Windows side much more often still.

Good luck.


----------



## Replytoken (May 27, 2009)

AJR said:


> Of course I want something tiny, light, powerful and with a suitable screen.
> 
> AJR


 
Most laptops do not have a suitable screen for critical editing (notice I said "critical editing").  If you can find an older model Thinkpad with an IPS panel, give it some consideration.

--Ken


----------



## Gwyver (May 28, 2009)

AJR said:


> I'm due for a new laptop and wonder if anyone can recommend  one.
> 
> I travel a lot and run Lightroom exclusively on the laptop with an external HD.  I'd love to be able to use a netbook with LR installed on the external drive, but I don't think the processing power or the screen would do the trick.
> 
> ...



I've just bought a Samsung N31' netbook and installed LR2.3 on it for use on vacations etc.  It works very well -though my intention is just to import RAW files from the camera card, apply default settings, metadata & keywords, and then do a first pass to weed out the dross and apply initial ratings.  I think of this system as an intelligent PSD - with much better display (fullscreen mode, no panels), more capacity, and lower cost!  It also supports Geotagging - using Geosetter as well as email, web and more.

Realistically the netbook trackpad isn't up to the task of making Local Adjustments or other LR actions needing delicate positioning.

Once back at base I simply import the keepers into my main LR catalogue on a big screen desktop PC and then complete the workflow.


----------



## AJR (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the input.  I am now busy doing research and will probably wait till windows 7 hits the shelves.  kw--Extra thanks for the heads up on the new Lenovo IdeaPadS12.  This looks like it could be the one.  

AJR


----------



## Ruahrc (Jun 9, 2009)

Apple released new Macbooks yesterday.  There is now a 13" Macbook Pro with a better LCD screen (Apple says it's the same quality as the 17" MBP with 6'% greater color gamut compared to most laptop screens).  I'm really tempted to get this as a replacement for my 5 year old PBG4.

Norman


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm saving for a new Mac Book Pro 13" also......

I have had many laptops over the years and none have had a decent screen, but the new Mac Books I have tested seem ok. I currently have a high end IBM (Lenovo) Think Pad and the screen is complete crap.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 11, 2009)

I bought an Samsung N11' (3 days ago) 1'" screen, 16'GB disk, Windows XP and around 1KG ; I expanded the standard memory from 1 GB to 2 GB; loaded Lightroom 2.4 and taking it up to a trip to Thailand. Main goal of this Netbook is using it as an imagetank and to create descriptions during the holidays. Editing of images will be done at home.

On this trip I only take my Canon 5D Mark II with 2 lenses with me (and of course the Samsung N11' and 4 16GB CF cards ) The 5D2 makes raws files from 2'-35MB each; the first impressions of the N11' are that it is workable. Not a real “party” ; but usable. downloading 428 files / 9.7 GB from a ScanDisk III will take less than 3' mins (running on battery; standard performance; not rendering extra images) (A lot better then my old-dated image tank)

In a week of 5 a 6 I hope to give a complete update about the usability of this netbook.

(BTW I choose for this Netbook because the running time is excellent; 6 to 8 hour).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 12, 2009)

That looks very cute Jeroen - we'll look forward to hearing how you got on. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 13, 2009)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=6628.msg4898'#msg4898' date=12474'4569]
That looks very cute Jeroen - we'll look forward to hearing how you got on. And welcome to the forum!
[/quote]

Oops; i forgot to intruduce myself; I'm reading this forum quite some time now that i forgot it was my first addition. Thanks for the welcom. Hope your forgive  :icon_redface:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 13, 2009)

Of course we will Jeroen, we're always pleased to have another lurker posting!


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 11, 2009)

[quote author=Jeroen link=topic=6628.msg4892'#msg4892' date=124732479']
I bought an Samsung N11' (3 days ago) 1'" screen, 16'GB disk, Windows XP and around 1KG ; I expanded the standard memory from 1 GB to 2 GB; loaded Lightroom 2.4 and taking it up to a trip to Thailand. Main goal of this Netbook is using it as an imagetank and to create descriptions during the holidays. Editing of images will be done at home.[/quote]

UPDATE:
After 3 weeks of Thailand I must say I'm really pleased with this netbook. If you use this netbook ONLY for downloading photo's and filling in the IPTC information it is very usable. I was lucky enough to have most hotels with a small safe on my room so I didn't have to carry it a lot.
Using Lightroom on this laptop isn't a real pleasure; but when u download the pictures from CF just take a shower or go to dinner... 

Only disadvantage is through the small screen I could not see the full Import Photo dialog; I could not render initial previews on it. So these needed to be generated during browsing. The 2'-3'MB raws of my 5D2 where quite some challenge for the netbook.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update Jeroen. Makes a while...

When the import dialog box is there, press Alt-SpaceBar, choose "Size" and with the arrow keys try to make it smaller. There is a minimum size tough... Then you can drag to center.


----------

